# Need Help doing some Mod's To a Mag!



## z_Osz (Dec 4, 2010)

Ok well a repair guy left a Mag-Lite, and its weak and wanted to see what I can do to improve the power! Its a standard Mag that takes 3 D batteries. Wanted to see what I can do to make it more powerful and better throw. Cheaper the better but if you guys have some links to replacement parts I'd greatly appreciate it! :thumbsup:


----------

